# How to find a coach???



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

https://www.usarchery.org/coaches/find-a-coach

Put in State and coach level to find instructors and coaches in the area. Contact info for each one.

Arne


----------



## Superl (Jan 3, 2020)

While going on the US archery coach locator I was surprised by the many types and levels of coaches. Is there a descriptive breakdown someone may be able to post or explanation? I am unsure what level/ type of coach would be most appropriate. Thanks!


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

Somewhere on the site is a description of the 5 levels. In general: 
L1, Instructor, is entry level for those to be camp counselors only seeing folks for a relatively short time. Introduce archery, set up a safe range, etc. 
L2, Instructor, also entry level but intended to get folks started on the right track at clubs, JOAD, etc.
L3, Coach, First real coach level that involves working with individual and long term shooters. Pretty good shooting form knowledge.
L4, Coach, Real shooting form knowledge as judged by Lee himself, excellent form knowledge and able to work with all level of shooters.
L5, Same as L4 but have also produced "podium" shooters, and a very high level of expertise.

Always find out if the coach is willing to work with YOUR style of shooting. By this I mean that some 4 or 5 coaches MAY not want to work with bare bow or Trad shooters, Only Oly style shooters.
Don't get me wrong. Many people in various levels are excellent and just chose not to continue the Certification process.
YOU have to talk to and interview prospective coaches to see if you have a workable match.
Arne


----------



## Superl (Jan 3, 2020)

Perfect. Thanks for breaking that down for me. Much appreciated!


----------



## etrips (Nov 21, 2019)

Moebow said:


> Somewhere on the site is a description of the 5 levels. In general:
> L1, Instructor, is entry level for those to be camp counselors only seeing folks for a relatively short time. Introduce archery, set up a safe range, etc.
> L2, Instructor, also entry level but intended to get folks started on the right track at clubs, JOAD, etc.
> L3, Coach, First real coach level that involves working with individual and long term shooters. Pretty good shooting form knowledge.
> ...


For someone who is starting out and wanting to learn proper form, would the L1-L2 range be sufficient?


----------



## Moebow (Jul 8, 2010)

I'd suggest a level 3 or higher BUT take heed of the second to last line in my post above!! The "Don't get me wrong..." Line.
Arne


----------



## ElMuercielago (May 26, 2020)

Great advice. Thank you!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

etrips said:


> For someone who is starting out and wanting to learn proper form, would the L1-L2 range be sufficient?


L1 is someone who took the range safety course. They are not allowed to use the term "coach" and can only be called an instructor. If you want to learn archery, L1 is not sufficient.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

etrips said:


> For someone who is starting out and wanting to learn proper form, would the L1-L2 range be sufficient?


So, you find an L2 "person". Took a weekend course. This might be at the level for a cub scout camp instructor. Is this sufficient? Well, I agree with Coach Moe, not my first choice for you, if you want to learn how to shoot archery. You want a coach who can guide you, can diagnose your shooting, and help you shoot better than ever before. So, L2...nope, not sufficient.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

etrips said:


> For someone who is starting out and wanting to learn proper form, would the L1-L2 range be sufficient?


So, what is sufficient? Well, JUST a certification alone is not good enough. Find someone " a real coach", meaning you and the coach get along, and compatible communication styles, and the coach has an eye for helping YOU shoot better. You will see immediate results, during that first trial run session. Example.

The Great Coach Moe in action.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gjW6_60Vvp8






Coach Moe is in rarefied air, as a Level 4 NTS coach.


----------



## roving (Jun 26, 2020)

Wow I didn't know this existed, I will definitely be using these.


----------

